# antidepressants and effects on cervical mucus



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry if this is too much information. However I am not.producing cervical mucus and seem to be dry most of the time, even when aroused. I'm 34. It's not always been this way. I have had blood tests for ovulation and us oops so looking like I'm ovulating, though after 18 months of ttc and losing my cervical mucus I am scratching my head. My dh and I are waiting for our referral but in the meantime does anyone know if escitalapram antidepressant can dry things up? I have read that antidepressants can but can't see any reference to specific antidepressants so I don't know whether it's some and does/doesnt include mine or.whether.all of them can do it to you. It's probably been happening to me.since.I started taking.them a year.ago.

Thanks


----------

